
Having lots of debt at a young age “is the new normal.” - spking
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/venessawong/millennials-average-debt-2019
======
quaquaqua1
My parente went into a lot of debt at my age, but they were able to file
bankruptcy and walk away from it after living the high life for 20 years.

I don't have any student loans anymore but anyone in their 20s or 30s most
likely doesn't have the same luxury my parents did.

